
Google deleted our G Suite - kaboro
https://ilya-sher.org/2018/03/23/google-deleted-our-g-suite/
======
dragonwriter
So, if you get an email notification about a service you rely on for critical
infrastructure, make sure you follow up on it to be sure there are no critical
impacts, rather than tossing it aside after a casual glance without
understanding the impact.

------
mstolpm
In short: We f%%%ed up not reading our mails and responding on time, so the
account got canceled - and now we put all blame on Google.

~~~
dragonwriter
Well, except they read the mail and, because it only mentioned the primary
domain which their G Suite was anchored to that they had let lapse, and not
the current domain which was subordinate to the old one, they decided to
ignore it and deal with it “later” because they are a “busy startup” who
apparently doesn't have time to deal with the fallout of switching business
names and domains.

~~~
dexterdog
If the admin that received the email did not know how the domain was setup
that is not google's fault. If they were paying for gsuite they could have and
should have changed the default domain on the account. If they were using the
grandfathered free version of gsuite they can't change it but they use the old
domain for all logins so it should have rung a bell.

The only surprise to me is that the data doesn't go into a recoverable place
for a short time instead of just wiping it.

